# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Breeding?

## Brett

Do you need to replicate certain weather conditions to get dart frogs to breed, or do they just breed when they feel like it?

----------


## John Clare

Dart frogs are probably the easiest frogs to breed (relatively speaking) because once you have stable, tropical conditions, they should breed on their own.

----------


## Brett

So you don't need to make any changes to their environment to get them to breed?

----------


## John Clare

Sometimes you may need to optimise the conditions by raising the temperature slightly, or increasing the humidity.

----------

